# NH - Little Haystack...4000-footer?



## tpseller (Oct 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why Little Haystack isn't considered a 4000-footer?

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2004)

amc4000footer.org said:
			
		

> Q. Why are some 4000-foot peaks not on the list?
> 
> A. To qualify for the list, a peak must rise 200 feet above any ridge connecting it to a higher neighbor. As a result, several notable peaks (including Clay, Guyot and the south peak of Moosilauke) are not included on the lists despite their height. Determinations are made according to the most current USGS topographical maps and peaks have been added to or deleted from the lists as newer maps became available. (By contrast, the Adirondack 46ers, which were developed using different criteria, do not change in response to updated surveys).


http://www.amc4000footer.org/faq.htm#list3

Welcome to the forums, tpseller!


----------



## trailbiscuit (Oct 7, 2004)

There are a couple of different list with a variety of "rules", for example: http://www.trailwrights.org/72summits.htm

Mohamed Ellozy's page is a fantastic resource for lists, peakbagging and other info.
http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/bagging.html


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 7, 2004)

Little Haystack is a 4000 footer,  it is just not officaly recognized by the AMC on their particular 4000 foot list.   The col between Little Haystack and Mt. Lincoln is not deep enough for it to count on that list.   Still it's a wonderful place to hike to.     Other mountains that are close but not quite there are,  Guyot,  Hight,  Northwest Hancock, Clay and Franklin. I'm sure there are more but they escape me now.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 8, 2004)

You have your answer, in the ADK it's also 300 feet not 200 feet & I believe there is a distance requirement also.

The peaks Silent Cal mentioned are on the Trailwrights list too.  For that list you can only do one peak at a time so if doing the Higher Franconia Loop, you would have to do it three times in order to count Little Haystack, Lafayette & Lincoln.  (If North Lafayette is on their list you'd have to climb the ridge a fourth time either by the standard route or the Skookumchuck trail.  

Other peaks, the sub peaks of Adams, Signal Ridge, SW Twin, Ball Crag.  Some of these non-peaks have the best views, EMS used a shot from Little Haystack of Lincoln for several years on some of their merchandise, the views from Guyot, Signal Ridge & Hight (& Davis so I hear - not on the 100 highest for the same col rule as Little Haystack) are among the best in the Whites


----------

